# SoapGoods?



## Genny (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone recently bought from them.  
I did a search here and there was only one small post about them.
They have some good prices on some stuff (some other stuff is really high priced).

But I just wanted to see if anyone's recently bought with them and how it went.


----------



## krissy (Feb 28, 2011)

i haven't but they are here in atlanta, so i did email them to see if i can do pick ups. if i can, that would be awesome!!


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2011)

The site says you can do pick ups Mon-Thur
I wish I lived close to a nice soaping place


----------



## krissy (Mar 1, 2011)

the shipping seems to be reasonable or if it would be cheaper maybe we can work something out and i pick up your order and ship it to you flat rate instead. i am going to do an order from them soon.


----------



## carebear (Mar 1, 2011)

you two totally confused me in this thread because I only looked at avatars and not names.  thought perhaps something a la split personality disorder was going on...


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2011)

I admit that I talk to myself, but I don't think I've ever had a full conversation with myself in a forum


----------



## krissy (Mar 1, 2011)

lol, that is funny! i used to look at mostly avatars but kept thinking other people were talking because the avatars matched...


----------



## krissy (Mar 10, 2011)

so i just picked up my first order from this company. (YES!! i said _picked up_!! lol) I will continue to buy most of my oils from them as they have given me good customer service, the prices for everything i got were reasonable and they are looking into stocking the other chemicals i wanted them to stock.

it was about 25 mins from my house to drive there and the guy Allan was very nice. i totally recommend this company.


----------



## Genny (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Krissy.
A lot of the prices seem to be very good, now that I know that their customer service is pretty good, too, then they're going to go on my future supplier list


----------

